# Tomcat - adding url / hostheader (Newbie)



## cdumper (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi we’ve a website running on Tomcat installed on windows2003 & IIs6. We a dns record reports.thisurl.ca. The client wants https://reports.thisurl.ca/ to run http://localhost:8080/thisfolder/logon.jsp. Please tell me how best to do this. I'm familliar with IIs hostheaders but I know nothing about Tomcat. Many thanks .. Chris


----------

